# Jasmin just died



## Mummel (Dec 10, 2007)

[align=center]*urplepansy:In memory of JASMINurplepansy:*[/align]
[align=center]1st February 2006- 10th December 2007[/align]
[align=center]:hearts[/align]
[align=center]I just moved to the States and my bunnies are still in germany waiting to fly over here.[/align]
[align=center]Now I just received a call from my family and I learned Jasmin died unexplained. There was nothing wrong with her whatsoever.[/align]
[align=center]She will be buried in a few hours. It makes me feel bad that I was not there when she died and that I didnt get to spend any time with her lately. She was not even 2 years old.[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center]I always really liked her because she was that very calm bunny with a really warm attitude. The kind of bunny that is not afraid or hesitant of humans and seems to know exactly what they are here for. To take care of their Pet Bunnies and make their life comfortable.[/align]
[align=center]Jasmin wassupposed to be used for breeding before I got her. But she was not meeting the standards since her face was not furry enough. To me thats what made her special from the other Teddy Lops. At first I didnt intend to buy her, I originally went to the breeder to pick up Emily and her mother but later also brought a weakly sister of Emily (Amy who died just 4 months old) and Jasmin who really had no place and noone wanted to buy her because she was grown up.[/align]
[align=center]The breeder, a very nice lady gave Jasmin the name because her fur was a white as the jasmine bush in the yard. With her light blue eyes, soft fur and slim nose Jasmin always had this noble look to her.[/align]
[align=center]Jasmin spend many days in spring and summer outside (back then we still lived in army housing) in the big military community yeard. She was allowed to run free, I could rely on her perfectly to behave. All the Army kids loved her and she was patient enough when the kids played with her.[/align]
[align=center]Of the 4 bunnies I brought from that breeder only Emily is left now. Amy had headtilt, Susi died of a bloating and now Jasmin. Makes me worry about Emily and think there might be a weakness in the breeders stable?[/align]
[align=center]Here are a few pictures I have of Jasmin:[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]With my dog, they spend time in the yard together.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Eating fresh green gras and clover.[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]Going crazy on a carrot. Its so cute how her mouth turns orange..[/align]


----------



## Flashy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

She was certainly a very beautiful girl, and I absolutely love the picture of her eating the carrot.

Maybe this was her finding her way over to you quicker, now she is with you in spirit (if you believe in that) and memory over with you in the states.

RIP Jasmin.


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 10, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about jasmine... I know how hard it must have been to not be there when it happened ... you both are in my thoughts and prayers... sending you hugs


----------



## cheryl (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so very sorry to hear the sad news about Jasmin 

She really was a very pretty girl,just love those blue eyes

Binky free beautiful girl

Cheryl


----------



## polly (Dec 10, 2007)

so sorry she was a beautiful girl.

Binky free Jasmine:rose:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope you can get the rest of your babies flown to you soon.

:hug:


----------



## Haley (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh Mummel, Im so sorry. She was so beautiful.

Rest in peace little one. :bunnyangel:


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 10, 2007)

mummel!!!!!!! (welcome to the states)

i'm SO sorry. jasmin was so beautiful. thats so odd and sad that she passed on this way.

ink iris:


----------



## Tokiedokie (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about Jasmin  I felt the same when my Biko died, because I was not there at the time of death. It made me feel like I was at fault because I was not there. But if you're feeling guilty like I was, it's alright too. =\ My regards.


----------



## f_j (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm so sorry, she was a gorgeous bunny. Binky free Jasmin


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 10, 2007)

What a beautiful blue-eyed girl Jasmine was. I'm so sorry for your loss and your having to hear about Jasmine's passing from so far away.

RIP Jasmine.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh no 

I'm so sorry! I can't imagine losing one when you are so far away.


----------



## bunnylady (Dec 10, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about jasmin she was beautiful,She is in loving hands of the angels. God bless

bunnylady


----------



## Boz (Dec 10, 2007)

Aww. I'm sorry  She was soo pretty. I really love her blue eyes. She has to be one of the cutest little lops I've ever seen. :hug2:


----------



## PepnFluff (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry for your lose she was a gorgeous girl especially pic with carrots mucky lil girl lol really adorable. Ill bet she will be always remembered


----------

